# What do you think of this lip kit!



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i kinda like it !

CHEVY CRUZE Painted Rocker Flare Ground Effects Kit 6 Piece Kit Trim 2011-2012 | eBay


----------



## Monty_Eco (Sep 28, 2011)

not bad at all for three hundred, I like them


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Best bang for your buck. I was thinking of getting this kit myself.


----------



## 0RESET0 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think that kit with the "EVO Mod" would look sick on a white or silver Cruze.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

This reminds of the "garage door seal" fad that the young kids use for the DIY front lips. Cheap and cheesy.

This kit is a step up from that and although the rear and sides look "ok" the front looks home made and doesn't quite look natural with the body lines.

IMO, not worth $330.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

evo77 said:


> This reminds of the "garage door seal" fad that the young kids use for the DIY front lips. Cheap and cheesy.
> 
> This kit is a step up from that and although the rear and sides look "ok" the front looks home made and doesn't quite look natural with the body lines.
> 
> IMO, not worth $330.


:iagree:


----------



## tjj627 (Sep 15, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it looks decent. $300 is a pretty good price also, especially painted!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

evo77 said:


> This reminds of the "garage door seal" fad that the young kids use for the DIY front lips. Cheap and cheesy.


Hilarious! I remember that. 



> IMO, not worth $330.


:iagree:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

is it compatible with an `RS` body


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Good price for sure, but I'm just not feeling it. It's too subtle for me. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

